# Got a photo of your make shift studio setup?



## slackercruster (Jul 2, 2012)

I need some ideas for simple backdrop setups for quick set up / breakdown  work.

Thanks


----------



## SoCalTiger (Jul 2, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> I need some ideas for simple backdrop setups for quick set up / breakdown  work.
> 
> Thanks



For a totally black background, I've seen at least one person who just used black weed barrier cloth (like from Home Depot or Lowes).


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 2, 2012)

What did they hang in on?


----------



## kundalini (Jul 2, 2012)

*Lastolite Collapsible Reversible Background with Train - 6x7' - Washington/Dakota*

Collapses down to 1/3 opened size (the blue circle).


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 2, 2012)

That is interesting as hell K..

Almost pocket size!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 2, 2012)

Umbrella, soft boxes, reflectors, etc. not shown.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 2, 2012)

SoCalTiger said:


> For a totally black background, I've seen at least one person who just  used black weed barrier cloth (like from Home Depot or Lowes).




I just use a flat bedsheet from WallyWorld.





slackercruster said:


> What did they hang in on?



I have both one of these, and one of these.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 2, 2012)

I shot some dog portrait at a show, i was given the bar area so had to think fast how to use the space 
Set up with my dog





Customers dog


----------



## kundalini (Jul 2, 2012)

SoCalTiger said:


> For a totally black background, I've seen at least one person who just used black weed barrier cloth (like from Home Depot or Lowes).


You just need to NOT light your background. Even with a white background, you can have your image to appear to have a black background IF you control the light properly.


One reason I went with the light grey / dark grey background is because when setting up the lighting, I could easily go from a white, grey, black or colored background. I also liked the mottled pattern to add texture to the portraits.

Some examples:

*Dark Grey

Black

Green 

Blue

B&W


Red

Pink*


----------



## SoCalTiger (Jul 2, 2012)

kundalini said:


> SoCalTiger said:
> 
> 
> > For a totally black background, I've seen at least one person who just used black weed barrier cloth (like from Home Depot or Lowes).
> ...



Examples?

I'm thinking specifically of portrait photography and I can't imagine not lighting the background if you are lighting the subject from in front (ex: typical diffused source 45 degree camera left) unless you had a large distance between the subject and background (which isn't common indoors). I can imagine some angles/scenarios which would not hit the background but those wouldn't work if it wasn't the look you were going for.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 2, 2012)

SoCalTiger said:


> Examples?


See the *Black *example in my previous post. Although this was just a fun shot, she was only 6 or 7 feet from the background and the room (as seen is post #4) is above a single car garage. At a guess, this was a three light setup.


EDIT:

Here's another example with a five light setup, again about 6 or 7 feet from the background.  The background material was a thin blue airplane blanket and a large picture window behind it (2 feet) during a bright sunny morning.


----------



## SoCalTiger (Jul 2, 2012)

kundalini said:


> SoCalTiger said:
> 
> 
> > Examples?
> ...



I see it now. Looks like you were adding those as I was typing my reply. I get what you did, thanks.


----------



## KuntaKinter (Jul 2, 2012)

We bought wire with wall mount from IKEA. For like 12 bucks. Goes from wall to wall in our living room. I then bought white muslin from backdropsource.com or something like that. I then use the clips from IKEA to hold it. Still working on how to make it smooth and actually shooting portraits.


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 2, 2012)

For my use it will be in a crowded apt and hard to not light the background.  (but I have not tried it yet either.)


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 2, 2012)

KuntaKinter said:


> We bought wire with wall mount from IKEA. For like 12 bucks. Goes from wall to wall in our living room. I then bought white muslin from backdropsource.com or something like that. I then use the clips from IKEA to hold it. Still working on how to make it smooth and actually shooting portraits.



What is that?  What does wire mount on?


----------



## Buckster (Jul 2, 2012)

Main area:



Bucks KC Loft 3533 by Buck Cash, on Flickr

What I use mobile (usually) is same bg as kundalini, but I set mine up a bit differently (2 stands + gaffer's tape on floor):



Patsy_Birthday-1042 by Buck Cash, on Flickr


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jul 3, 2012)

This is my studio.


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the great feedback and all the pix!


----------



## GnipGnop (Jul 4, 2012)

My studio. I prefer landscapes...


----------



## KuntaKinter (Jul 11, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> KuntaKinter said:
> 
> 
> > We bought wire with wall mount from IKEA. For like 12 bucks. Goes from wall to wall in our living room. I then bought white muslin from backdropsource.com or something like that. I then use the clips from IKEA to hold it. Still working on how to make it smooth and actually shooting portraits.
> ...



Sorry for the delay in response. Didn't realize you had asked. Need to set my account to get emails when people respond. But yeah, if you are asking what IKEA is. Its a large Swedish based store that sells a bunch of home furnishings. If not then ignore that.   The wire mounts to the wall and stays up permently. I plan on using it to hang photos from at some point. 
Sorry for the quality of the photos but this is my studio and the wire attached to the wall. 











Just starting out but I like how it works so far. Can put up any size background I want. To get families or kids moving around.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 11, 2012)

I was gonna post my little cheap setup I have been working on, but forget it.  lolz.

Nice pics guys, and thanks for sharing, gives me some great ideas on things I am lacking still, other than talent.  lol


----------



## Eddieenn (Jul 12, 2012)

that is classic..


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 12, 2012)

KuntaKinter said:


> slackercruster said:
> 
> 
> > KuntaKinter said:
> ...




Thanks so much!


----------



## KuntaKinter (Jul 12, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 12, 2012)

Ordered this today, so this should help me out considerably as I build up my setup.

Flashpoint II 320 Monolight Kit, 150 Watt Second, One Monolight Kit with 9.5'black Light Stand and 24" x 24" Softbox


----------



## tirediron (Jul 15, 2012)

Not fancy, but it does what I need...


----------



## bunny99123 (Jul 16, 2012)

I used king size black sheets from WalMart and works well.  Many creative ways to attache them.  Look up DIY on net on how to make your own background frames and how to attach them.  On my wall I use small thumb tacks  just below the ceiling on the wall.  No one notices a few small holes there.  I have used two 6 foot ladders and attached with clips.  I buy the clips from Home Depot for $0.99 cents a piece.  Some items you have to buy, but I enjoy creating my own props and backgrounds.


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 16, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Not fancy, but it does what I need...





How long to set up and break down your studio?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 16, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> ...How long to set up and break down your studio?


'bout 20 minutes to set up, and anywhere from 15 to 30 to tear-down depending on whether I sort and put everything away there or throw it in the truck and do it at home.


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 16, 2012)

tirediron said:


> slackercruster said:
> 
> 
> > ...How long to set up and break down your studio?
> ...



That is pretty quick!

What do you guys think about the bater strobes vs the plug in mono heads?

PS...some nice pano at your site tirediron!


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 16, 2012)

That is pretty quick!

What do you guys think about the battery strobes vs the plug in mono heads?



PS...some nice pano at your site tirediron!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks - I need to update those one of these days too!

I like the idea of battery-pack units, but they're too darn expensive for my tastes.  I can make/buy power-supplies for my monolights for a LOT less than a decent single head and battery from any of the major brands.  Personally, I like using the old 300/500 series Sunpak hammerheads.  Great flashes, nearly bullet-proof, use 'AA' batteries or line voltage...  and you can get 'em used for $40-50 each.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 17, 2012)

I use some small woodworking clamps to attach the black or white sheets to the shelves of a tall bookcase. Works fine. Be gentle, you don't need much pressure, and you don't want to damage the shelves!


----------

